# Planer Thicknesser for Sale



## Corset (21 Mar 2010)

For sale my sedgwick planer thicknesser. Its the Pt model and in a pleasant green colour. Its not new but is in good working order. When I bought the planer it was on a standard three pin 240v plug but I have changed it to a commando style one.
It comes with 12 replaceable double sided blades in HSS and a carrier and three standard knive sets which all need a sharpen. See my other post
There is a small knick on the infeed table where a blade loosened itself in use. This does not affect use.
Old School cast iron construction on good quality castors.
Homemade dust hood.
£550.00 I am based in Nottingham
I am selling because I had a moment of ebayt madness and bought a MOretens h410. Someone may be interested as an alternative to a new planer of lower quality. If not its on to ebay


----------



## woodsworth (21 Mar 2010)

That's a good deal i bought mine for almost double that!!!


----------



## OPJ (21 Mar 2010)

I can think of a couple of questions that may be on the minds of others...

What are the capacities (12"x9"?) and do you need to raise the surfacing tables for thicknessing?


----------



## Corset (21 Mar 2010)

Capacity is 255mm planer width by 180mm. The spec is on the axminster site. I think in old measurements that is 10x6inch
You do not need to lift the tables as it is an under and over planer so you just wind down the bed to fit the dust extractor hood If you are planing and the opposite when thicknessing.
Owen


----------



## cambournepete (21 Mar 2010)

So about the same price as the standard lightweights - e.g. like my Record.
But well built, with a serious fence and lots of blades...
If I didn't have the record I'd be seriously interested.


----------



## Steve Maskery (21 Mar 2010)

Looks like you an cut rebates on that, too, which you can't on most (any?) modern machines.
S


----------



## wizer (21 Mar 2010)

As others have said, tempting prospect. But I'm sure my Jet will be a keeper once fettled


----------



## joiner_sim (21 Mar 2010)

A nice buy for someone!


----------



## Steve Maskery (21 Mar 2010)

wizer":1qxwhuqg said:


> I'm sure my Jet will be a keeper once fettled



Ooh, Tom, you are such a wag!


S


----------



## miles_hot (21 Mar 2010)

Oh damn, a few weeks too early for me!  Can't possibly get authorisation at this point given my contract is ending in 8 days but would have been fairly easy when I have the next one in the bag  :x

Ah well, good luck with it 

Miles


----------



## big soft moose (21 Mar 2010)

miles_hot":17yt2n3j said:


> Oh damn, a few weeks too early for me!  Can't possibly get authorisation at this point given my contract is ending in 8 days but would have been fairly easy when I have the next one in the bag  :x
> 
> Ah well, good luck with it
> 
> Miles



If you want to buy it mate, i can hide it for you for a couple of weeks so the "management" dont see it until you are contracted


----------



## miles_hot (21 Mar 2010)

big soft moose":3t3ahj3c said:


> miles_hot":3t3ahj3c said:
> 
> 
> > Oh damn, a few weeks too early for me!  Can't possibly get authorisation at this point given my contract is ending in 8 days but would have been fairly easy when I have the next one in the bag  :x
> ...



Yeah right - there's some risks in life that you just say "hang it, just go for it" and there's others....



Miles


----------



## RogerS (22 Mar 2010)

Miles...go for it. You'll only live to regret it.


----------



## miles_hot (22 Mar 2010)

RogerS":jxiiala4 said:


> Miles...go for it. You'll only live to regret it.



Oh. don't get me wrong - I want to but with no money coming into the house in 7 days time this would be a daft time to spend significant chunks of money (coming so soon after buying the wood for the fish tank and raise beds etc). Hate the timing :evil: but until I have job and hence cash coming in it's impossible.

Miles


----------



## big soft moose (22 Mar 2010)

miles_hot":2rnzyruk said:


> RogerS":2rnzyruk said:
> 
> 
> > Miles...go for it. You'll only live to regret it.
> ...



can see the logic there mate - if i had the money and the space in ther'shop i'd buy it , but i'm in similar straits (a secure job but not enough money).

anyway neither of us really *needs* it - you can get by with a 733 and a plane


----------



## Vinny (25 Mar 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Qwibble (26 Mar 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Qwibble (26 Mar 2010)

The eagle has landed in your PM box Owen.

That's one huge chunk of iron to speed me down the slope.
All though of course my wallet is lighter which should help slow things down.

I've read RodgerS posting about carriage. Sounds like PalletForce are good. And Shiply worth a punt too.


----------



## Joints (3 Apr 2010)

is this baby still for sale?


----------



## Corset (3 Apr 2010)

Sorry forgot to edit this. It is currently held for collection in a couple of weeks time if it passes inspection of the buyer. If not I will bump it the one time you are allowed.


----------



## Digit (3 Apr 2010)

> and there's others....



Funny, I never took you for a coward Pete! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## big soft moose (3 Apr 2010)

Digit":28mv8spu said:


> > and there's others....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was miles wot wrote that  - as you know I spit in the eye of danger, and tweak the nose of terror , but i cant fit a sedgewick in my shop in anycase


----------



## Digit (3 Apr 2010)

> but i cant fit a sedgewick in my shop in anycase



Me neither, damn it!

Roy.


----------



## Qwibble (7 Apr 2010)

Perhaps me neither - soon find out one way or the other


----------



## miles_hot (7 Apr 2010)

The damn shame of it is that I can but looks like I'll miss out on this 

Ah well, must keep repeating "no major purchases till I've got a new contract, no major purchases till...."


----------



## big soft moose (7 Apr 2010)

miles_hot":30ae6uj3 said:


> The damn shame of it is that I can but looks like I'll miss out on this
> 
> Ah well, must keep repeating "no major purchases till I've got a new contract, no major purchases till...."



if i had the money i'd buy it and store it at your place - but i think sarah would probably hurt us both if we tried that.

( btw does a router table top for 15 notes count as a major purchase , or shall i drop it over tommorow/friday  )


----------



## miles_hot (7 Apr 2010)

big soft moose":21lbu756 said:


> miles_hot":21lbu756 said:
> 
> 
> > The damn shame of it is that I can but looks like I'll miss out on this
> ...



£15 is small enough not to notice - SWIMBO's also away at her parents for a few days - and no that doesn't mean that I can sneak in a ruddy great TP as she would notice - being a teacher she has eyes which would shame an eagle and a very astute sense of "he's hiding something..." 

Miles


----------



## mibly (23 Mar 2014)

Hi new to site and need a thicknesser planer, l am renovating a 1920 bungalow , have stripped out flooring joists and hardwood panels a mixture of oak elm and ash and need a robust machine to machine timber for newel posts, treads,risers,handrails and spindles , might hit a few nails as nearly impossible to find them all. I hope to construct a hardwood staircase to new loft conversion, recycling the old timber..


----------



## Myfordman (23 Mar 2014)

Have you noticed the date of the thread?????


----------



## Halo Jones (23 Mar 2014)

Was a very amusing thread though! :lol:


----------



## Nigel Richardson (7 Nov 2016)

Hi 
Im Interested in your planner could you give me a call to discuss 

Many thanks 
Nigel 07973320855


----------



## skipdiver (7 Nov 2016)

Old thread alert.


----------



## Nigel Richardson (9 Nov 2016)

Hello \Is the planner and thicknesser still for sale ?
would you be able to call me 07973320855

regards
nigel


----------



## Gary (9 Nov 2016)

Nigel Richardson":46rmb33y said:


> Hello \Is the planner and thicknesser still for sale ?
> would you be able to call me 07973320855
> 
> regards
> nigel



I think you're a little late for this, by about six years.


----------

